# auto install "Photo Gallery" & "Instant Share"



## Reitta (Jan 16, 2010)

Can someone tell me why out of the blue both the above apps? files? packages? want to automatically start to install when I turn my computer on? I'm not a computer whiz, so type slowly...(lol)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It's quite possible that your newly installed Win7 was given a few "extra's" by the tech who did the work for you.

Did he give you a proper Win7 Installation CD/DVD after he had finished or is there any reason to think he may have installed a pirated copy of Win7 on your system?


----------

